# Jars and Things



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

I just thought I'd put up some pics of a few of my favorite fruit jars and go withs. Hope you enjoy. The first one is a columbia fruit jar.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

The Fruit Keeper.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

The Weir.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

The Perfection.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

The Crown Cordial Extract Co.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

An SCA Mason.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Some go-withs. My jar rubbers and lids. I keep them in a box for protection and to prevent fading.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice jars Cap! And I thought you were just a SS Coke man![]  BTW, nice beer you sold there bud!  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Jar rubbers.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, Fruit jars were the first glass that I made a point of collecting.

 Jar rubbers.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

And more jar rubbers.....


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

The old ones.....
 When is the last time you saw any of these.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Some lids.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

This is a jar lift. My mom said that hoboes would make these out of old coat hangers and sell them door to door for a nickle each.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

And finially the Tropicooler. If it went in cold it stayed cold and if it went in hot it stayed hot.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 6, 2007)

Sweeeet Jars cap, I think I like the Perfection best, and the Tropicold is too cool!


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

> The Crown Cordial Extract Co.


 
 Some of those jars are super nice Warren! I have one of  The Crown Cordial Extract Co. jars. Always liked that one. That is somthing else I need to get posted on My site is some of my fruit jars. I do not have but a few fair ones, had some pretty good ones back in the 70s, but lost interest in them at that time and traded them for other things I was interested in.


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

Warren, I picked up a Ball Jar wooden box last year. Looks like it held a dozen jars. Have you seen these types of boxes before?


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

Warren, here is a link to one of hoosierjar's auction. This is one sweet jar. Ha has eight or ten others listed at this time as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROFILE-BUST-of-LAFAYETTE-Aqua-QUART-Fruit-Jar_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ892QQihZ015QQitemZ250101372186QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## capsoda (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey LC. I have seen the boxes at shows just never picked one up. I also have a Lafayette jar with the glass part of the lid. It is not as clean as that one but was dug locally. I will post a pic later. Right now I'm off to the bottle show and will post pics of that later.


----------



## California Dream N (Apr 8, 2007)

Warren, I am still looking for a lid for my Woodbury.(See my post from Jan in this forum) Do you know where I could buy one? It would make my Hubby very happy to finally complete this jar...Thanks for any help... Norene


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

I will look through my box of lids and let you know if I have one.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 9, 2007)

Cap,

 Love your jars. Thank-you for sharing. Lately I'm becoming obsessed with fuit jars and lids. Show us more please.

 Lisa


----------



## towhead (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Warren....Looks like we not only have twin Midget Mason's, we also appear to have twin Weir's


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

You ask for it.[] My Balls. Well now that just sounds wrong. Some of them at least.[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

This milk glass Ball Brothers lid is worth way more than the jar it is on but the lady who gave it to me said her mom used it that way so I left it.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Some green.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Cornflower Atlas.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

A pair of Kerr Canning booklets.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Some do-dads.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Some more do-dads. The opener on the bottom is blacksmith made and the two (one on top of the other) on the left are local flat top openers.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

You don't see these every day. A fruit peeler.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Another shot of the peeler.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

This one was dug locally by a bud who sold it to me. Needs a tumble. The Lafayette. The lid I got from Meech. I am still looking for one that is complete.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

The gallons. Both of these were given to me by digging buddies.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome Cap... Love the do-dads!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Lisa, I should have more high end jars but I tend to get side tracked pretty easy. I had a chance to buy out a great collection of the upper grade jars but I built a race car for the drag strip instead. The car is long gone and I would still have the jars but you know what they say,"Young and Dumb and ect, ect.[&o]


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2007)

ummmmm........ wow that is some super nice stuff man ! thanks for sharing damn! again very nice mike


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Cap,

 I can't help it, I waited for someone else to say it.....[][][][][]

 Nice Balls!!!!![][]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 12, 2007)

Lisa...

 You're killin me ...[]  I thought you were much more conservative than that...  

 Here is Cap on the subject of "balls"


----------



## woody (Apr 12, 2007)

Notice the price of lobsters, nowadays???

 Over $14.00 a pound.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 12, 2007)

Almost the same price as some Ballls. You know, odd colors and stuff.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## bobclay (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice stuff Warren! Had to chuckle a little when you said you got tired of jars and got into drag racing. Now THERE'S an expensive hobby!  []  And NOTHING like it was 35 years ago either!  []

 Off topic I know, but if you wanna see a fast little car, my nephew has built a little Mustang for the strip...runs low 8's @ 170+. Motor came from down your way. Bennett Racing Motors. They build short blocks specifically for Mustangs. Can you imagine a 302 block pulling a little over 1700HP to the flywheel? He'd easily be running in the low to mid 7s but is restricted in class by his tires. Gotta get all that power to the ground to do ya any good!

Fast Little Mustang

 He's got a good video of his 8.03 pass, when I get time I'll put it on the webpage as well. I'ts sorta under construction anyway, I'm waiting to get a list of technical specs from him. He's proud of his little car, he's put a LOT of $$$ and work into it.

 Bob


----------



## capsoda (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Bob, never really got tired of them but my atention span has never been really good after I start thinking cars. That little Mustang looks mean enough. It is nice to be able to buy what you need instead of inventing a way to adapt a part meant for something else.

 Tell you nephew he can get a 427 packed into a 302 sized block now and he should get off a couple grand for the tire upgrade.[sm=lol.gif] It takes alot of money nowadays.


----------



## LC (Apr 12, 2007)

427 engine, aghhhh, the GOOD OLD DAYS...........


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Warren, My uncle has a 72 riviera that i might try to restore tis in pretty crappy condition right now but that would be an awesome ride[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Tony, Something like this??? They call them Vettes on steriods. They were designed by the same guy who designed the Stingray. It belongs to a bud of mine and it is very clean.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 13, 2007)

Wayne,

 I just couldn't help myself.... Honest....[8|]  

 Love the picture. Being a Professional Safety Person I am proud to see you implement proper safety precautions (claw condoms) when playing with your lobsters.  

 (Hope this wasn't to off color & did not offend) 
 Forgive me I'm feeling my oats today. Been penned un in the office too many hours this week!!!![]


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice Warren!! My uncles is olive green.


----------

